# Tanks Seats Toolboxes



## gtflyte (Nov 23, 2013)

I posted this link months ago and the inventory of pics and prices haz really expanded since i first visited,looks like real quailty work /decent prices 
http://www.antiquemotosmith.com/index.html
GT


----------



## Sped Man (Nov 26, 2013)

Prices on the seats seem a bit high.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 26, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Prices on the seats seem a bit high.




Wha? He's making them from scratch! Have you ever tried to manufacture something for a living? Relative to the amount of time I'm guessing that goes into each one I'd say the prices are pretty amazing.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 27, 2013)

He's just restoring, but basically just using the saddle chassis. The workmanship looks really good though!*

From the site:

"This pricelist is based on using your saddle parts. *Prices above are based on parts being repaired, straightened, cleaned, and painted *before *sending to us for recovering. We can do this work but there will be additional charges based on how much time we have to put into doing this work."


----------

